# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cần mua hộp số

## minhhuy1401

em cần mua hộp số như hình. tỉ số 1/33 hoặc 1/30, đầu vào cốt âm 14mm, size 60. bác nào có liên hệ em 0338846348

----------

